# OpenFileDialog (Visual Basic)



## x_twitch_x (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok.... so i had a trial of vb.net and now i have vb6. How do you do the openfiledialog thing on vb6?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

It's in the CommonDialog control.


----------

